# Axis --> WebServices.framework



## LordCoven (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi there,

Has anyone managed to publish a web service with Axis on OS X and then been able to access that web service using the WebServices.framework (stubs generated with WSMakeStubs)???

I can get ther service deployed and working with .NET and and Axis generated client. But *not*, unfortunately, using the ObjC stubs generated by the WSMakeStubs tool. And the latter is the one client that really matters in this project of mine 

Any help / pointers v.much appreciated 

Cheers,
C


----------



## Zardoz (Sep 26, 2003)

I haven't worked with Axis yet, but I do know that there is an implementation of it in the latest Apache Cocoon. Cocoon 2.1.1 (CVS tree).

It may be worth checking out. I would highly recommend Cocoon.

Cocoon 2.1


----------



## LordCoven (Sep 27, 2003)

Hey there,

Thanks Zardoz, but its not the Axis bit I'm having trouble with. That works fine. both with Tomcat and JBoss. Its trying to get the Cocoa WebServices.framework to understand the result it sends. The web services I publish get called. But I never get a result back. Nor with 'simple' types (int, string) or 'complex' types (JavaBeans, arrays, structures). Its quite a bit annoying actually - because every other framework I've tried (Axis, .NET, SOAPpy) handles the result just fine. But I *really* want to code the client with Cocoa.

Cheers
C


----------



## Zardoz (Sep 27, 2003)

Hmmm I'm sorry,

If I come across anything in my travels I'll be sure to let you know.

Best of luck.


----------



## LordCoven (Sep 27, 2003)

Cheers 
Equally, if I figure it out, I'll post it here 
C


----------



## LordCoven (Jun 26, 2004)

Well - its been, like, *ages* - but I finally got a bit of spare time and a bit of verve to try this lot out again. As it turns out, the problem appears to have been with the SOAPAction HTTP header not being set automatically. The other thing I did differently was to program the call manually rather than using the WSDL tool that comes with the developer tools. I've tested a simple type only so far, but will probably try a complex type later - but at least this looks more promising 
If I can be bothered, I'll also try using the WSDL tool again and hacking the generated code to include the SOAPAction header - perhaps that'll then also work.
Cheers,
C


----------



## LordCoven (Jun 26, 2004)

Cool. Just tested complex types and also the generated stubs for accessing the web service. Both have worked. The only caveat ATM is that the actual return results are under keys that start with 'ns1:' and the generated stubs haven't prepended that and are always return 'null'. That's the behaviour I had before - so it possibly wasn't the SOAPAction header problem I was having, but that the result dictionary lookup was happening with the wrong key.
I'm not sure whether its AXIS generating a bad WSDL or the WebServicesCore kit building the result dictionary in a wrong way. Perhaps I have to add some namespace stuff to either the AXIS deployment file or the WSMakeStubs call. I'll have to look into this a bit more.

If anyone has any tips on namespaces regarding the problems outlined above, I'd be very grateful 

Cheers,
C


----------

